# I'm still here...



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all.

I'm ok. I just decided to take some voluntary time off/out. 

I think I was getting too wrapped up in things here and decided to take some time to mellow out. 

I yelled at a couple of posters and I didn't mean to or want to. So, maybe I'm getting too close to too many things.

I'll be back. Once I've gotten over whatever it is that's bugging me. 

I apologize for any consternation I've caused. I miss you all. 

I promised Hugh (OITC) I'd post this weekend (for me this is still the weekend). 

I'm ok people...just trying to mellow out on my own...

Dave


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Hay Dave's back


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah, Hugh...lightly for a while.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Lightly is OK, dcrim. Have missed your input, everyone has a right to what they have to say.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Sandy, yeah...but they don't need me jumping down their throat.  That's not what we're here for...

M22, i'll be back...working on it... one step at a time, like we all are.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

welcome back


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, Preso!  How's the Effexor doing?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Doing fine, although today I didn't take any, just to see how it would go...
lots of hot flashes... but no headache and not feeling sick or anything.


Got electric bill today, was thinking it'd be super high as I've been hot ( hot flashing ) and keeping the place at 72 degrees... its about 100 outside and have a 2 story house....

the bill was:

( drum roll )

165. 00
I was so happy ......... because thats low for the dog days of summer.
Glad for my new TRANE AC unit, put in about 6 months ago

It really will pay for itself.

HOORAY !!!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL...Yeah...a TRANE!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I can understand how it's easy to get "wrapped" up here. 

It's good that you caught yourself and were able to step away. 

I think I am addicted to this site! It's been a great support. 

Glad your back.


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

I am glad you're back, I was wondering about you. Is good that you could tell what was wrong with you and tried to stopped.

Look forward to seeing your inputs again, and I will not be offended it you yell at me, eerybody is entitle to their opinions it is up to the other person to take it personal or not.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Labella, thank you. I'm working on me. Thank you all!


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

Good to have you back  I know there's days where i can't stand to read anything on here and then other days it's all I do... it just depends how my life and emotions are that day...


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm glad to see ur back. It's good to take time for you. I hope to do that myself after my stbex is in jail.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Blondee...yes, thank you! Sometimes it overwhelms me. I DO try to keep things in perspective...not always successfull...but thanks for the encouragement! 

Heidw, LOL! sorry for the explosive laughter! I know the feeling, the sorrow...If I had a magic wand, we'd none of us be here!  

Hang in there all of you!! It will get better! It will just take some time...


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Dave I am just glad you are back!!!! Big hugs your direction.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Dave, I'm glad you are okay!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Heidiw, 827...thank you both! It does mean a lot to me! 

I (apparently) have my own demons and I'm trying to exorcise them still. Also trying to get over taking them out on others. My bad...but I'm trying...


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I intentionally try to not get close or too involved in another member's stories or lives. It can get overwhelming. dcrim, I did notice you were gone for a while. I presumed you had moved on to better things in "real life."


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Sensitive, no I didn't move on. I just decided to "slow" down a bit...Like most of us here, I, too, have my issues...I just want to keep them from being a "reaction" to various posts...sigh...I'm working on me...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I think bad relationships ( like my ex) are an opportunity to learn and grow, be stronger people. I spent some time too wondering why and the answers I got were different than I expected as 
instead of directing them at him and why he was as he was...

it came down to questioning myself as to what I saw in him.

With all pain is the opportunity for growth and growth is painful. If you work through it, you can make better choices and become more reasonable as to what lifes all about and become a stronger person.
It's unfortunate certain things are universal as breakups, grief and sadness but we all go through them. The difference in people are the ones who can learn from mistakes and not repeat them and those who never learn.
As I see it pain and dissappointment are opportunitys for growth and a better life. People who never have to work through those things that are universal can never reap the benefits of having worked through them.

As for my ex.... I'll never know why he's a jerk and has all his issues and it doesn't really matter anymore.
Life is not about what happens to us but how we react to it.

So maybe we are the lucky ones.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good for you, dcrim. When you see behavior that isn't "you," it's time to step back, no matter where or what. Take care of yourself first!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, Sisters. Obviously at the time I didn't recognize it. Now I know what to "watch" for.  kind of like the signs that led up to me getting dumped...I now know what to look for; better armored. Hopefully better able to deal with it.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad you ok x


----------

